# Constrictor Knot Comparisons !



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I took a couple of pics of three different tying threads... cotton butchers cord, waxed tying thread, and 2mm jewelry cotton thread.

















First Pic:

Starting from left to right --- single waxed black poly thread ((like you would find in a leather shop), Butchers twine and 2mm jewelry thread.

Then you have double constrictor knots --- 2mm jewelry thread, butchers twine and waxed black poly thread.

Second Pic: Same order but the back side.

Note the huge difference in surface area of the 2mm cotton jewelry cord, it still weighs about a grain+ for a double constrictor knot.

I really like the 2mm cord as it decreases the chance of the thread cutting tubs or flats ... Just my thoughts.

wll


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

I my self use crochet # 3 all cotton....I have tried many a different threads...but like that # 3 the best..you can find it at most sewining place's or even

on e-bay~~~~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I use a Irwin chalk line string that in relaxed state is about 1.25 - 1.33 mm and it never cuts my bands and I give the constrictor knot a strong pull to cinch up the knot.

I am curious to know where this fear of "cutting" the latex comes from? I have never seen any of my latex cut from the string. I wonder if someone confused the tearing of the bands near the pouch, with the latex just being stressed to the breaking point, either from too much stretch or just wearing out.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Rayshot said:


> I use a Irwin chalk line string that in relaxed state is about 1.25 - 1.33 mm and it never cuts my bands and I give the constrictor knot a strong pull to cinch up the knot.
> 
> I am curious to know where this fear of "cutting" the latex comes from? I have never seen any of my latex cut from the string. I wonder if someone confused the tearing of the bands near the pouch, with the latex just being stressed to the breaking point, either from too much stretch or just wearing out.


Ray, That is me fearing the sting cutting the tubes or flats ..... as we all know I over analyze stuff ;- )

wll


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

wll said:


> Rayshot said:
> 
> 
> > I use a Irwin chalk line string that in relaxed state is about 1.25 - 1.33 mm and it never cuts my bands and I give the constrictor knot a strong pull to cinch up the knot.
> ...


No !!!! : )


----------



## Poiema (Jul 21, 2014)

Rayshot said:


> I use a *Irwin chalk line string that in relaxed state is about 1.25 - 1.33 mm* and it never cuts my bands and I give the constrictor knot a strong pull to cinch up the knot.
> 
> *I am curious to know where this fear of "cutting" the latex comes from? * I have never seen any of my latex cut from the string. I wonder if someone confused the tearing of the bands near the pouch, with the latex just being stressed to the breaking point, either from too much stretch or just wearing out.










You also have to be careful with those tiny sharp and very pointy German-made embroidery scissors. Very dangerous.

*Edit*:

Kidding aside, I felt I should also add that I have been using a medium weight *100% twisted cotton twine*. It is NOT waxed.

The only purpose that I can think of for waxing thread, is that the wax would *bond the thread fibers together and help keep frayed ends to a minimum*.

But still not necessary at all. A *correctly formed Constrictor's Knot* will NOT come loose. If it does loosen from the pouch, then the knot is incorrect. And most likely a Clove Hitch instead of a Constrictor's Knot. This has been my personal experience.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

treefork said:


> wll said:
> 
> 
> > Rayshot said:
> ...


LOL, LOl, LOL


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

i use cotton string from walmart and so far it hasnt cut my bands


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

shew97 said:


> i use cotton string from walmart and so far it hasnt cut my bands


Me too! B)

In reference to Ray's post, I'd like to add that I used to overstretch the band pull the string as tight as humanly possible (actually closer to apely in my case). Only to experience short band life. Once I stopped doing this my band life increased dramatically. I went from getting less than 200 shots to getting 700 to 800 shots. I pull them snug and no more now, and only stretch the band a little.

This has been my experience. I don't know about what others have experienced? :iono:


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Dayhiker said:


> shew97 said:
> 
> 
> > i use cotton string from walmart and so far it hasnt cut my bands
> ...


On the fork side I use a cuff, on the pouch side just a constrictor knot. A double on the fork side and a single on the pouch side using the 2mm thread.

wll


----------



## Urban Fisher (Aug 13, 2014)

Dayhiker said:


> Me too! B)
> 
> i use cotton string from walmart and so far it hasnt cut my bands
> 
> ...


This has been my experience too. Seems I have a habit of doing stuff like that. I can't tell you how many bolt heads I have broken off because I felt "It needs to be tighter!". Same when I started making up my bands sets. I would stretch the crap out of the bands and tie (I use rubber not string) the tying rubber on as hard as I could. I guess my same motto, "The tighter the better!" Then on my last few I eased off on some of the stretching when I was doing a pouch attachment. Did the rubber tie with good preassue but not intense pressure like before. Three things I noticed...The pouch and bands seem to have a better shape, they do seem to last longer (though I haven't done an offical count) and it just looks cleaner!


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

I use slots on the forks for flats and tubes alike, never a slip out and no need for ties on forks . For pouches, I tie the band, Stretch the band in your dominant hand using thumb and forefinger to stretch the band. I don't have a lot of extra band in the pinch. I lay a 2mm x 1.5 to 2 inch piece of cut broken band on the rubber...and wrap 5 wraps making sure to GO OVER previous wraps to bind them together, stretching the band fiercely and stretching the tie fiercely. Then I hold the loose end of the tie with my finger and with the other hand lay a pair of needle nose pliers or hemostats without serrated jaws (they sometimes sever the tie) on top of those 5 winds, wind twice over the jaws of the pliers/hemostats, grab the tie's lose end and pull it under the two wraps...done. Trim and shoot. Instead of pliers/hemostats, some use a cord to catch the loose end of the tie but I find pliers work better. I've never had a pouch tie pull out in many 1000nds of shots. Youtube has vids on this as does the tutorial section of this forum.. BTW I hold one end of the pouch in a vise. I don't have a jig, don't need one. In the field or at a meet it's good to take a jig or a small hobby vice you can clamp on to something so you can do your ties by yourself with no help. That works for me. I can't figure out how to do a link on this blamed editor but if you search for plier method of tie slingshot bands

I use non serrated pliers for serrations sometimes sever the tie. If you can't find non serrated hemostats or pliers, file then sand the jaws flat or almost flat so they don't sever the tie strip. Using a piece of cord, actually string does the same as pliers/hemostat, after 5 wraps to secure the band to the pouch/fork lay a looped string on top of the 5 wraps. Then wrap twice over the string's loop, run the lose end of the tie through a loop in the string laid over the wraps, pull that string loop to tuck the lose end of the tie under the two wraps over the loop making sure a couple millimeters of the time come through, trim and shoot.


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

Me butchers cotton twine, and do the same as Dayhiker, stretch a little and just pull then snug! Lots of shots, some times i change the sets before it breaks!

Don't over think it! 

Cheers!

E.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Emitto said:


> Me butchers cotton twine, and do the same as Dayhiker, stretch a little and just pull then snug! Lots of shots, some times i change the sets before it breaks!
> 
> *Don't over think it! *
> 
> ...


Why not :- )

wll


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm with Mr. Oldmiser on the #3 Crochet Cotton string. Been using it for over 40 years. I use a square knot for a tie,it's easier and faster then the constrictor.


----------



## SteelBallViking (Apr 6, 2014)

I used cotton braid twine when I started out cutting my own bands, it often cut into my bands and caused them to snap. I have realized it was how I stretched my bands to tie them. I severely over stretched them, once I stopped its double the life span.


----------

